# ? What to charge for hemming pants



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I was ask to hem five pairs of pants, they are hemmed on the machine.
How much would you charge per pair ?
Thanks for your help !!!!
bopeep


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

call your local cleaners and ask what they charge...that is what I used to do.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Regular pants (not cuffs) I usually have charged $10 a pair, and no one has been upset, most appreciated it. BUT, this was usually done with co-workers that had heard I do some sewing for others from time to time.

Angie


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

My daughter does alterations for a drycleaners and charges $10 per pr.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks, I can always count on you all.
bopeep


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Good night! I am way behind times! I would have never guessed that much. Seems reasonable to me I just wouldn't have guessed it.

And, the local choir director got mad when I wanted $75 each for custom made dresses they did not have patterns for.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I have an Upholstery Shop with commercial machine and thought charging $5.00 was too much. Boy am I living in the dark ages.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

Yep the going rate is $5.00 a leg which I think is so funny when people put it that way... $10.00 a pair really isn't that much at all when you figure your time. I have not had anyone have a problem with that amount... BUT we all know the dress story... LOL...


----------

